# KG420 aka Krystal....



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

HAPPY FREAKIN BIRTHDAY CHICA!! Hope you have an awesome birthday and an even better weekend! Much love to ya girl.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Happy birthday yo! I'll drink some Blacktooths for you tonight or would it be Blackteeth?


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Happy birthday!! I Hope you have a super terrific day today!!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

happy womb liberation day


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Clint 

BB ya beat me to it 

KRYSTAL, HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRLIE  I hope you have a fabulous day, hugs and much love


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> HAPPY FREAKIN BIRTHDAY CHICA!! Hope you have an awesome birthday and an even better weekend! Much love to ya girl.


Thanks Bev, I love you :hug:


pitbullmamanatl said:


> Happy birthday yo! I'll drink some Blacktooths for you tonight or would it be Blackteeth?


LOLL thanks Lauren, I think your right it'd be blackteeth 


Luvum said:


> Happy birthday!! I Hope you have a super terrific day today!!


Thank you so much


cEElint said:


> happy womb liberation day


LOLL Thanks man










apbtmom76 said:


> OMG Clint
> 
> BB ya beat me to it
> 
> KRYSTAL, HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRLIE  I hope you have a fabulous day, hugs and much love


Thanks Tye, love ya :hug:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRL!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks girl :hug:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Always one of my favorites when I was a little kid. haha


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRL!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Shana (hugs)


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy bday Krystal


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

yayy Happy Birthday Krystal


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you guys :hug:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Gemini Gemini Gemini 

Happy birthday!!! Hope you get lots of cake


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you  Oh I will eats lots of cake, special cake  Ryan doesn't do any baking at all but he's making me a cake today  I can't wait.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

I want some of your guys' cake..lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sorry I can't make it up for your BBQ! I am just to busy packing and cleaning to move 

Happy Birthday! We can have a 2nd BBQ for you and do cake and beer all over again!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

cEElint said:


> I want some of your guys' cake..lol


Come on down :woof:


American_Pit13 said:


> Sorry I can't make it up for your BBQ! I am just to busy packing and cleaning to move
> 
> Happy Birthday! We can have a 2nd BBQ for you and do cake and beer all over again!


Sounds good :woof: We still got the whole summer


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

kg420 said:


> Sounds good :woof: We still got the whole summer


I shall put in a pool then you could come down and we could have a pool party!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh heck yea!!!! I love pool parties  We'll definatly all have to get together when Tye comes down for a visit. And Sarah and Trevor too


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

happy b day!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

kg420 said:


> Oh heck yea!!!! I love pool parties  We'll definatly all have to get together when Tye comes down for a visit. And Sarah and Trevor too


:goodpost: For sure! I bet we can get Lisa over here too!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

HAAPPPPY BIRTHDAY KRYSTAL , hope someone is spoiling you today


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG shoot yeah on the pool party and Lisa, Trev and Sarah comin down, omg a whole GP meet up, tons of fun  Yeah  I can't wait to hear how Ryan's cake turns out


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Rudy4747 said:


> happy b day!!!


Thank you 


American_Pit13 said:


> :goodpost: For sure! I bet we can get Lisa over here too!


:woof: YAY GP pool party 


angelbaby said:


> HAAPPPPY BIRTHDAY KRYSTAL , hope someone is spoiling you today


Thank you, I wish!!!


apbtmom76 said:


> OMG shoot yeah on the pool party and Lisa, Trev and Sarah comin down, omg a whole GP meet up, tons of fun  Yeah  I can't wait to hear how Ryan's cake turns out


 I'll take pics for you :woof:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awesome can't wait to see the pics


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Oops, bit late to this one! Hope you had a great birthday, Krystal!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

Happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!! Hope you had a GREAT effn DAY!!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Happy Birthday kg!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Happy B-Day K


----------

